# Getting closer to foaling *pics!!*



## DGIN (12 July 2013)

Well I went down to check on my little mare this morning and things are definitely changing...... she is due 1st August but I have a feeling it may be sooner. It my birthday today and id love for foalie to arrive today but I realise that is quite unlikely but stranger things have happened 

Any way here some pics..

This is her this morning out in the field


----------



## Spring Feather (12 July 2013)

She looks on-track for an August baby I'd say


----------



## Wells (12 July 2013)

I had the same thing with my mare a couple of weeks ago - I got very excited that the foal might arrive quite soon & then nothings happened since! She's due next week so hopefully I won't have to wait too much longer! 
Your mare looks lovely - what have you put her to?


----------



## DGIN (12 July 2013)

I have put her to another Welsh Section D Llandderfel Prince William, here's a pic of the lovely man, I think they will make a cracking foal


----------



## Wells (12 July 2013)

He's a very handsome chap & aptly named too! Your foal might arrive at the same time as the royal baby!
My mare is not loving this heat - how's yours coping?


----------



## DGIN (12 July 2013)

Yes I never actually thought of that haha! Maybe I could name the foal after the royal baby, if it comes first! She's coping well really as she has a field to herself and she can wonder onto the yard for shade and I have her stable door open too as its a lot cooler in there but she tends to just stay in the field. Do you have any pic's of your mare?


----------



## Kacey88 (12 July 2013)

That will be one pretty foal whenever he/she does arrive, and Happy Birthday


----------



## Wells (12 July 2013)

Kanga is mainly ID so I've put her to a smallish TB - hopefully the foal won't be too big.
Not sure if the picture will work - haven't worked out how to upload them yet!


----------



## DGIN (13 July 2013)

Kacey88 thank you, I'm a tad excited! 

Wells I can't see a pic but I am on my phone so it may just be that but I'm sure you will get a lovely foal too, can't wait to see pictures when yours arrives


----------



## DGIN (15 July 2013)

Some pics from today for anyone that is interested  (I know I like to look at pics to compare)


----------



## Magicmadge (15 July 2013)

Lovely mare and stunning stallion. Looking close on the bag front,  and very soft muscles behind in the photos.Did you get some milk testing strips?


----------



## Megibo (15 July 2013)

Nothing constructive to say except I love the white splodge!


----------



## DGIN (15 July 2013)

No I haven't got any strips yet, going to get some ordered, hopefully I have time


----------



## Wells (16 July 2013)

No foal here yet either!


----------



## DGIN (17 July 2013)

Hi, no foal here yet, just another update with pics


----------



## DGIN (17 July 2013)

My pictures don't seem to be working?


----------



## Calla (17 July 2013)

DGIN said:



			My pictures don't seem to be working?
		
Click to expand...

Take the .HTML off the end. You can also use the picture icon in the reply box, but the URL has to end .jpg, .gif etc.

ETA: your links are all click able


----------



## DGIN (18 July 2013)

Thanks Calla, ill give it a go


----------



## DGIN (19 July 2013)

Ok im going to try and post todays pics, what do people think, I hope she doesn't last till 1st August as she is getting fed up with this heat. Were on day 327 today 







[/IMG]


----------



## ChestnutTinker (19 July 2013)

I think she'll foal a couple of days before 1st August! But she and the stallion are magnificent, I can't wait to see what foalie looks like! Welsh D's are amazing!!


----------



## DGIN (22 July 2013)

Still no foal, I suppose its a good thing as I work full time and as from Friday I have 2 weeks off so it would be nice if she could keep her legs crossed till then so I can camp out at the yard waiting for the arrival without the worry of leaving her whilst I go to work.


----------



## crellow4 (22 July 2013)

How many days since she was covered?


----------



## DGIN (22 July 2013)

We're on day 331 today


----------



## Capriole (22 July 2013)

Good luck with yours, I'm waiting on one too, wish she would hurry up but she seems in no rush .

*needs a good nights sleep*


----------



## Wells (22 July 2013)

Capriole said:



			Good luck with yours, I'm waiting on one too, wish she would hurry up but she seems in no rush .

*needs a good nights sleep*
		
Click to expand...

We`re on day 345 & still no foal! Even though she hasn't waxed up, I still can't help getting up at 4am & 6am to check her - I just want a full nights sleep! 
Have managed to convince work to let me work from home until the foal arrives but I think their patience is wearing out


----------



## Wells (23 July 2013)

Woke up this morning to find this!


----------



## Megibo (23 July 2013)

Wells said:



			Woke up this morning to find this! 






Click to expand...


Can't see anything?


----------



## DGIN (23 July 2013)

Ah come on wells we cant see what you woke up to find this morning hehe!


----------



## Capriole (23 July 2013)

Either too excited to get the photo linked right or there's nothing to see


----------



## Wells (23 July 2013)

Hopefully this picture works - I can see it on mine anyway!

We've had a bit of a stressful day - baby Roo was born just before 5am this morning & seemed to be fine. However, although she appeared to be suckling, she wasn't really latching on & not getting enough milk. When the vet arrived, she was quite weak, so she was tubed & seemed to perk up a bit but then didn't really want to get up again to feed half an hour later which led to another frantic call to the vets & to friends to come & help. 
As Roo wasn't really responding, the only option left was to take her & Mum to the vet hospital for more fluids & tests (just for an extra dose of stress, the trailer had a flat tyre when I went to hitch it up)
Roo seems to be responding to the fluids & oxygen at the vets but the next 24hrs is going to be make or break for her. Mum has been fantastic & only got stressed when we put them in the trailer & she wasn't sure were Roo was.

Fingers crossed they'll both be home in the next few days fit & healthy.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=5922&attachmentid=19359


----------



## DGIN (23 July 2013)

It's not worked but nevermind. Fingers crossed for you, keep us updated


----------



## Wells (23 July 2013)




----------



## Capriole (23 July 2013)

Could be your visibility settings.


fingers are firmly crossed for you, I hope it all gets better from hereon in.


----------



## Pinky94 (23 July 2013)

Wells said:








Click to expand...


Squeeee! Gorgeous, congratulaions


----------



## Clodagh (23 July 2013)

I can see! Is gorgeous, everything crossed for the nest day or so.


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous...look at those legs!!!

Fingers crossed you get some positive updates in the morning, you must be so shattered. Really hope it all turns out well...I am sure it wil...positive vibes!!!


----------



## DGIN (24 July 2013)

I can see it now, must of been because I was on my phone trying to look. Very cute indeed and fingers crossed.


----------



## Megibo (24 July 2013)

Aww mama is beautiful! What breed is baby? Lovely foal.


----------



## DGIN (24 July 2013)

I had a phone call at work today to say this little girl had arrived <3


----------



## DGIN (24 July 2013)




----------



## DGIN (24 July 2013)




----------



## Fools Motto (24 July 2013)

Lovely foals. Strange seeing new foals now when all mine are 3-5 months old and really quite big!!  Hope little Roo is on the mend.. Any names for yours  DGIN?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 July 2013)

Ahhhh,lovely foals!


----------



## DGIN (24 July 2013)

No name as yet and unfortunately Roo didn't make it, thinking of Wells at this sad time :-(


----------



## Megibo (24 July 2013)

Congrats! Love a sec D. Can't wait to see baby unfold. Is this her first foal? 

ETA sorry to hear about Roo hope Wells is OK.


----------



## DGIN (24 July 2013)

Yes it's her first and she's taken to it like a natural. Very proud of mama


----------



## Spring Feather (24 July 2013)

Congratulations!  No problems with the birth?  Colt or filly?  

Condolences to Wells.  Always sad to have come this far to then lose them.


----------



## Wells (24 July 2013)

She is adorable - I love her big white face! 
I've spoken to the foaling bank today & we think we've found a foal that needs a foster mum. They've brought the foal up to the vets where Kanga is tonight so hopefully she'll accept it & get to be a mum.


----------



## DGIN (24 July 2013)

I wasn't there for the birth, she decided to have her whilst I was at work today even though I've booked 2 weeks off from next week to be ready, how inconsiderate haha! Vets been and checked then over and all ok up to now  its a big filly, vet was shocked she didn't tear but we've given her some danilon as it must of hurt!


----------



## Calla (24 July 2013)

Congratulations DGIN, she's beautiful!


----------



## gadetra (25 July 2013)

Aww lovely foal, congrats


----------



## Bennions Field (25 July 2013)

Georgious foal ! and what timing, at least youve got the next couple of weeks to enjoy watching for hours and hours, enjoy your new foalie


----------



## Coblover63 (25 July 2013)

Yeay!  Congratulations!  I've been watching this thread with interest - she's very beautiful.  Mama looks very proud of her too.

And huge condolences to Wells xx


----------



## DGIN (25 July 2013)

Just a couple of pictures that I got this morning, she is very inquisitive


----------



## Wells (25 July 2013)

Such a cutie! Have you managed to bring forward your holiday or are you stuck at work being very unproductive!


----------



## DGIN (25 July 2013)

Nope i'm stuck at work as we speak, I suppose it gives them a few days to bond and then I can start handling her next week. I've had a head collar on her already and she comes over to me and let me stroke her so fingers crossed were going the right way.

Any news on Kanga? Has they found a foster foal for her?


----------



## Wells (25 July 2013)

Luckily there was a foal not too far away, so they took it to the vets last night & they've taken to each other straight away - they didn't even have to sedate Kanga to let the foal suckle for the first time. The foals mum is still alive but for various reasons couldn't accept her but the mum is called Roo, so think it's meant to be.


----------



## DGIN (25 July 2013)

Oh what a coincidence, glad she is helping and taken to the little foal


----------



## Megibo (25 July 2013)

What a beauty!

and great news Wells glad that she can be a mum


----------



## _GG_ (25 July 2013)

Wells said:



			Luckily there was a foal not too far away, so they took it to the vets last night & they've taken to each other straight away - they didn't even have to sedate Kanga to let the foal suckle for the first time. The foals mum is still alive but for various reasons couldn't accept her but the mum is called Roo, so think it's meant to be.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, what an amazing thing to happen. Big hugs though, must be very bittersweet xx


----------



## Coblover63 (30 July 2013)

Wells said:



			.....they didn't even have to sedate Kanga to let the foal suckle for the first time. The foals mum  is called Roo, so think it's meant to be.
		
Click to expand...

Oh WOW!  How coincidental IS that???  Talk about fate!!!  I hope it is still working out well.....


----------

